# February Photo Contest



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

ok guys.. Feb. photo contest.. and since it is the month of Valentines.. The theme will be .... DRUM ROLL PLEASE.......... Be my BOTL.. thats right.. be my brother of the leaf. here is how it works. your pics must include a Valentine theme..

*How it works: 

The first day of every month (or around it) a new photo theme/contest will be posted and everyone submits their photo for consideration.
On (or around) the 21st of that month, we will open a voting thread with each submitted photo.
On the last day of the month, the winner will be announced and will be in charge of starting the next month's thread by telling us what the new theme/contest will be.
Contest Rules:

Picture must be your own photo
Minor Photoshop allowed...crop, rotate, adjust color and exposure... BUT NO MORE!
Entry must be a new photo - no older pictures
Only one entry per person
Be creative
Have fun
You can change your picture that you submit but you must make it clear which picture you want in the voting thread.

The winner gets to pick next months theme. Have fun with this.

I will send the winner 5 of my cigars, I look forward to seeing some cool pics!*


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Ohh. I might have some fun with this one if some of my props show up reasonably soon.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

i hope it is as exciting as last month


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Will you be my...










This really isn't what I wanted to submit, but I was having problems with the creative aspects of the one I wanted to. I might give it a go again this weekend and see how I like what turns out.

I had to use some wax on the Danboard's arms to hold the cigar. Wish I could edit that out, but it's there.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

very nice!



Nocturnus said:


> Will you be my...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks.. Maybe I should of got some red construction paper and cut hearts out... Hmm.. Yes.. I do see a do-over on this soon. heh.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

Nocturnus said:


> Thanks.. Maybe I should of got some red construction paper and cut hearts out... Hmm.. Yes.. I do see a do-over on this soon. heh.


A Red heart shaped bowtie on the cigar would finish off that pic. But that is one creative shot.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

guys! we have to have more submissions.. come on..


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

we have to have more than 1 entry guys..


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Taken! My week is pretty much filled with school but when I find some time I'll see what I can dig up


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol, I guess if we don't push the deadline out a few days or get any more submissions, I'm going to withdraw my entry for this month.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

if so.. ill come up with another for March.. i have a pretty good idea for it also..


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

green and beer? heh.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

hmm.. no.. march winds.. so.. lets see your best smoke.. smoke rings, amount, etc..


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

So is this thread snowballing into March with a theme of "March Winds"?


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

hell i guess so..


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Your call man, i was just checking. 
Might get more interest if you start a new thread?


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

swingerofbirches said:


> Your call man, i was just checking.
> Might get more interest if you start a new thread?


already have.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Gotcha lol


----------

